# Who all is going to the ATA show ?



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

YA HOO
Going to my first ATA show
Pros and celebs finially get to meet me...LOL

PS

Dont tell Tinker

:zip:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Too late! Lol


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

when...where?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Soak it all in Andy, it's a real spectacle. Make sure you take pens for the autograph hounds.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Have at the ATA show Andy. He may only need one pen...I doubt many will be hounding him for his autograph.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Andy Who ?? From Where ??? lol!!! 
Have fun and Merry Christmas Bud.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> Andy Who ?? From Where ??? lol!!!
> Have fun and Merry Christmas Bud.


Dont worry Pauly, i will mention your name
even though they may not let me in agin next year

LOL


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

And you get your first celeb restraining order....:thumbs_up


3--d said:


> YA HOO
> Going to my first ATA show
> Pros and celebs finially get to meet me...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Crimson_Arrow said:


> And you get your first celeb restraining order....:thumbs_up


I already called Tiffany, told her to have the restraining order ready to go for tomorrow. Will be hard to hold the old guy back but I will do my best!


----------

